# Επιπρόσθετα > Γενική Συζήτηση >  >  Μουσικά video clip...

## KOKAR

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3ORuIBjjBU&feature=channel"]YouTube - Evanescence - &quot;Bring Me To Life&quot; Official Video[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLCbreTRKqQ"]YouTube - Evanescence - &quot;Going Under&quot; Official Video[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewO5NWQ97sI"]YouTube - Evanescence - &quot;Everybody's Fool&quot; Official Video[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idd_92ajjwY"]YouTube - Evanescence - &quot;My Immortal&quot; Official Video[/ame]

----------


## moutoulos

Κώστα γιατί μόνο  Evanescence ?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## KOKAR

σιγά σιγά θα βάλω όσα μου αρέσουν τρελά, καλό θα ήταν να βάλει και 
ο καθένας ότι του αρέσει , αλλά ας είναι στο ίδιο "κλίμα" ( rock )
Βλέπω αυτό το thread κάτι σαν ένα διάλυμα από τα προβλήματα μας
εάν υπάρχει πρόβλημα πέστε μου

----------


## moutoulos

Ενα απο τα αγαπημένα μου ...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hi7OxZDX768"]YouTube - Saxon - Crusader (live at wacken)[/ame]

Καθώς επίσης ...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hvBfZosPKo"]YouTube - msg - anytime[/ame]

----------


## jimk

τα βιντεο που μου αρεσουν εμενα μαλον πανε στο italo disco...αμα τα βαλω εδω θα γεμισουμε η αμα βαλει ο καθενας.πρεπει να τα χωρισουμε σε κατηγοριες.

και κατι απο μενα
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90u1IV4dw8o"]YouTube - David Bowie-Wild Is The Wind[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SLzqfNzo_k"]YouTube - Save Your Love - Great White (With Lyrics)[/ame]

----------


## KOKAR

με αρκετή ΔΟΣΗ χιούμορ ....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wp3SPPACIgs"]YouTube - Type O Negative - I Don't Wanna Be Me (subtitulado al espaρol)[/ame]

----------


## jimk

oxi οτι δεν ακουω και ROCKIES ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΟ ΣΕ ΜΕΝΑ
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaItA-Yi91c"]YouTube - Hard rock collection-Second advent(Raw Silk)[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukG_8IQJmzA&feature=related"]YouTube - Raw Silk Heroes Don't Cry[/ame]

----------


## aeonios

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_Qe6yDz1HI&feature=related"]YouTube - Queen - Who Wants to Live Forever (HIGHLANDER VIDEO)[/ame]

----------


## KOKAR

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwNXvQ2OK_k"]YouTube - System of a Down - Arials[/ame] 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1D7Fw_JTgY"]YouTube - Chop Suey! de System of a Down (HQ)[/ame] 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHoR_T8-ey4"]YouTube - spiders - system of a down[/ame] Spiders

----------


## moutoulos

Καλά εγώ κλασικά ...  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  80's Rock - HardRock - Metal

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FX6TUIKAFzw"]YouTube - Saxon - Ride Like the Wind[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lneyBoDq0c&feature=PlayList&p=23BDD4CF323  06699&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=16"]YouTube - 05 Def Leppard - Hysteria[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJCqAhV5mW0"]YouTube - Europe - open your heart[/ame]

Άντε να βάλω και ένα καινούργιο  :Lol: .

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ie_Eu_I-eI"]YouTube - The Rasmus - Living in a world without you (Lyrics)[/ame]

----------


## DGeorge

Κάποιος ας βρεθεί, να συμμαζέψει αυτόν τον παίδαρο!
Μας ξεκινάει με *αυτό*, (από Vivaldi), συνεχίζει με *αυτό*, [από Bach], για να τελειώσει με *αυτό*, (από Khachaturian).

Άντε παίδες... Καλή απόλαυση!

----------


## DGeorge

Κάτσε... Γιατί το κορίτσι έχει τον ασυμμάζευτο:
*σε αυτό εδώ* το κομμάτι, ξεκινάει με *Ρωμαίο και Ιουλιέτα* (από Prokofiev) για να συνεχίσει με κάτι δικό της!!!!
Σημειώστε ότι το αυθεντικό τραγούδι *the art of war* δημιουργήθηκε από τους τρελούς Σουηδούς heavy-metalάδες *Sabaton!*
Φαίνεται, όπως εξάλλου σημειώνεται και στα σχόλια της ερμηνείας από τη Vanessa Mae, ότι όλο της το κομμάτι είναι βασισμένο στο 'χορό των ιπποτών' από τον 'Ρωμαίο και Ιουλιέτα' του Prokofiev....
Πάντως στο συγκεκριμένο, εκτός από το διασημότατο έργο του Prokofiev, προσωπικά το 'art of war' των Sabaton, με συγκινεί/ μου αρέσει αρκετά περισσότερο, από αυτό της κοπελιάς.

----------


## matthew

Δείχνω respect στον Prokofiev και στα έργα του  :Thumbup1: ! Όσο για την Mae, είναι εξαιρετικό βιολί!  :Boo hoo!:  Κρίμα που χαραμίζεται σε χαζομάρες μόνο για να πουλήσει!  :Ψώνιο: Άμα δεν έχεις «κλάση», που λέγανε και οι ΑΜΑΝ...  :Lol: 
Ας ακούσω Μπραμς και Ντβόρζακ από τον Λεμονόπουλο!

----------


## DGeorge

> Δείχνω respect στον Prokofiev και στα έργα του !...



Γιατί; Δεν αξίζουν σεβασμού ο Vivaldi, ή o Khachaturian; Συμφωνούμε απολύτως εδώ!




> ...Όσο για την Mae, *είναι εξαιρετικό βιολί!*  Κρίμα που χαραμίζεται σε χαζομάρες μόνο για να πουλήσει! *Άμα δεν έχεις «κλάση»*, που λέγανε και οι ΑΜΑΝ...



Μάλλον εδώ , αυτά τα δύο δεν συμβαδίζουν... Και '*εξαιρετικό βιολί*', και 'δεν έχει *«κλάση»*', συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν το καταλαβαίνω! Στις χαζομάρες δεν χαραμίζεται μόνο για να πουλήσει, που σημαίνει (λεφτούλια), αλλά και για μια 'δόξα/λάμψη' όσο εφήμερη κι αν είναι αυτή.
Εξ' άλλου *Το χρήμα πολλοί εμίσησαν, την δόξαν ουδείς!*




> ...Ας ακούσω Μπραμς και Ντβόρζακ από τον Λεμονόπουλο!....VIDEO....]



Το θέμα: "Ποιόν ερμηνευτή θα προτιμήσεις, για να αποδόσει καλύτερα τον οποιονδήποτε μουσουργό" εντάσσεται, καθαρά, πιστεύω, στον χώρο του προσωπικού γούστου.

----------


## matthew

Προφανώς για τη Mae δεν αξίζουν πλέον. Αν ζούσαν ο Vivaldi με τον Bach και άκουγαν τις συνθέσεις τους με τα μπιτ της Mae, θα ορμούσαν να της αρπάξουν το βιολί από τα χέρια να της το φέρουν κολάρο!  :Laugh: 
Εννοώ ότι σαν βιολίστρια είναι μεγάλο ταλέντο και θα μπορούσε να συνεχίσει την καριέρα της στην κλασική μουσική, αλλά αυτή επέλεξε να ασχοληθεί με ποπ παραγωγές προφανώς γιατί έχει περισσότερα κέρδη. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι το χρήμα την ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο από τη δόξα. http://www.alexpolisonline.com/2014/...g-post_88.html

----------


## matthew

Η Dorothy Ashby με την άρπα της!  :Cool: 





Ακόμη ένα που μου αρέσει από πολλά κομμάτια της!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uQfEEUyiSU

----------


## matthew

Alice Coltrane! Η δεύτερη γυναίκα του θρύλου της Jazz, σαξοφωνίστα John Coltrane! Μια ωραία σύνθεσή της στο πιάνο!  :Cool: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUMuDWDVd20

----------


## matthew

Τζαμάρουμε με Τζέιμς Μπράουν! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BrITP7DZjE  :Cool:

----------


## SRF

Απλά για όσους ξερουν... από αναμνήσεις!  :Tongue2:

----------


## SRF

Και κάτι επίκαιρο στην Ελλάδα του σήμερα! 

ΝΟ... ΝΟ... ΛΕ(Φ)ΤΑ!  :Biggrin:

----------


## matthew

Μια ωραία ροκ-σόουλ μπλουζομπαλαντούλα από Booker T. Jones! Στα φωνητικά ο αξέχαστος Lou Reed!  :Thumbup1: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAblsWQibAk

----------


## george Mp



----------


## matthew

Επιστροφή με μια ασματάρα του Χιου Μασεκέλα από τα παλιά!  :Thumbup1:

----------


## xristos2

καλημερα παιδια, εγω βρηκα αυτο. ελπιζω να το απολαυσετε.




παραθετω τους στιχους για μελετη.
Μαύρα κοράκια με νύχια γαμψά
πέσανε πάνω στην εργατιά.
Άγρια κράζουν για αίμα διψούν, 
τον Δημητρόφ στην κρεμάλα να δουν.
Τον Ντανεφ και Ποπόφ, τον Τέλμαν κι άλλους
αντιφασίστες αρχηγούς, 
και στην Καντόνα χιλιάδες βάζουν
προλεταρίους ηρωικούς

Γίγας στους γίγαντες ο Δημητρόφ.
Βράχος γρανίτης στέκει ορθός.
Τους δικαστές του χτυπάει σκληρά.
Τους ξεσκεπάζει τους ποδοπατά.

Και μπρος στο θάνατο και στην κρεμάλα
έδειξες σ’ όλους Δημητρόφ
τους προλετάριους της οικουμένης, 
τον δρόμο για τον λυτρωμό.

Ήρωες τέτοιοι μπορούν μοναχά
να βγούνε μέσα απ’ την εργατιά.
Δοκιμασμένος στην μάχη σκληρά, 
κρατάς εσύ την σημαία ψηλά.

Της 3ης Διεθνούς του Λένιν Στάλιν
κι έδειξες σ’ όλους τους λαούς
πως να παλεύουν, πως να νικάνε
τους ταξικούς τους τους εχθρού

----------


## xristos2

καποιος συντονιστης ας μου απαντησει γιατι δεν μπορω να κανω λαικ στα βιντεο και φωτογραφιες που ανεβαζω;
στο ινσταγραμ μπορω ειναι δηλαδη βλακες οι αμερικανοι;

----------


## matthew

> καποιος συντονιστης ας μου απαντησει γιατι δεν μπορω να κανω λαικ στα βιντεο και φωτογραφιες που ανεβαζω;
> στο ινσταγραμ μπορω ειναι δηλαδη βλακες οι αμερικανοι;



Δε ξέρω για το ίνστα, αλλά εδώ δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε like στα δικα μας ποστ. Πιθανόν οι αμερικάνοι να είναι και βλάκες καθώς είναι αυτονόητο ότι μας αρέσουν αυτά που ποστάρουμε.  :Wink:  Ποιος θα έκανε ποστ κάτι που δεν του αρέσει;  :Huh: 
Από την άλλη πάλι βλέπεις σε άλλα φόρα ότι δεν έχουν dislike (thumb down) κουμπάκι όπως πχ το fb, καθώς τότε θα γινόταν πανικός, ειδικά για το fb με τόσους πολλούς χρήστες που έχει. Μέχρι και πόλεμοι μπορεί να ξεκινάγανε!  :Mr. Green: 
Anyway, μιας και πόσταρα ας βάλω μια παλιά επιτυχία του Μασεκέλα, με το χαρακτηριστικό ήχο από κουδουνάκι αγελάδας-προβάτου στα κρουστά!  :Cool: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxXZF60EPdM

----------


## lepouras

off topic open





> καποιος συντονιστης ας μου απαντησει γιατι δεν μπορω να κανω λαικ στα βιντεο και φωτογραφιες που ανεβαζω;
> στο ινσταγραμ μπορω ειναι δηλαδη βλακες οι αμερικανοι;







off topic close

----------


## matthew

Το 1934 ο George Gershwin σύνθεσε το Summertime και ο DuBose Heyward έγραψε τους στίχους του. Το κομμάτι έγινε μουσικός θρύλος και για πάνω από 8 δεκαετίες αγαπήθηκε και ερμηνεύτηκε από ένα σκασμό καλλιτέχνες (κλασικούς, τζαζίστες, ροκάδες, ποπάδες, μπλουζάδες, σοουλάδες και η λίστα δε συμμαζεύεται). Βασικά δεν γνωρίζω άλλο κομμάτι τόσο δημοφιλές που να ερμηνεύτηκε τόσο πολύ στην ιστορία της σύγχρονης μουσικής.
Μία από τις καλύτερες εκτελέσεις που έχω ακούσει!  :Cool:

----------


## Spark

λευτερης ιωαννιδης σε τραγουδι κ ηλεκτρικη κιθάρα, φιλλιπος στα τύμπανα και ο κωστας στο μπασο...

----------


## matthew

Το πασίγνωστο τανγκό του Astor Piazzolla!  :Cool:

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-mRz1JlF87c οι παλιοί θυμούνται την σειρά που έπαιζε στην έρτ

----------


## Spark

> λευτερης ιωαννιδης σε τραγουδι κ ηλεκτρικη κιθάρα, φιλλιπος στα τύμπανα και ο κωστας στο μπασο...



αυτοι ειναι!

----------


## johnnyb



----------


## matthew

:Cool:

----------


## Spark

A music video dedicated to the 1987 release of a science fiction cult  film "Cherry 2000" -starring Melanie Griffith...

----------


## matthew

Το πρώτο άλμπουμ του Ούγγρου παραγωγού και dj Nandor Kurtossy το 2008.





Από τα καλυτερότερα downtempo funk κομμάτια που έχω ακούσει!  :Thumbup1:  Καλή χρονιά!  :Smile:

----------


## Spark



----------


## dinos.liaskos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uT3SBzmDxGk

----------


## Gaou



----------


## matthew

Ας Driftάρουμε λίγο!





 :Cool:

----------


## matthew

Ένα ωραίο single του William Holland (aka Quantic) που κυκλοφόρησε το 2000!  :Cool:

----------


## Gaou



----------


## matthew

*Buffalo Springfield - For What It's Worth*  :Cool:

----------


## Spark



----------


## matthew

Ακόμη ένα παλιό θρυλικό χιλιοτραγουδισμένο κομμάτι από τη δεκαετία του '30!  :Cool:  Η εκτέλεση που μου αρέσει περισσότερο, από μια παλιά ηθοποιό και τραγουδίστρια στην οποία έχω μεγάλη αδυναμία στη φωνή της!  :Smile: 
*Julie London - Body And Soul*

----------


## DGeorge

Προσωπικλα ανατριχιάζω με τις συχνότητες που παράγει ο Γιάννης:

----------


## DGeorge

Έχουμε αυτό:

----------


## DGeorge

Αλλά και αυτό:

----------


## matthew

*Arthur Lyman - The Jungle Cat*

----------


## matthew

Ένα ωραίο τραγουδάκι από τους Alt-J.  :Cool:

----------


## matthew

Το θρυλικό κομμάτι του Joe Zawinul, μέλος του κουιντέτου του Julian Adderley.
Αυτοί και το κουαρτέτο του Dave Brubeck είναι από τους αγαπημένους μου παλιούς τζαζίστες!  :Thumbup1: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4rXEKtC8iY

----------


## george Mp

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdieosq3PSc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJwJ11-pmxg

----------

